# Monday Night



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

I had heard it was not happening all day, but the wind had shifted around and was coming from the southeast. Ended up with a 34, and two 32's. That was fun, orest was out there also and Jamie took some pics that I am trying to attach, but it is not working right now.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey John,

It was windy. But the fish were biting.

This rain and cool weather is going to screw up the fishing again. We need to get spring to around for more than one day.


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

But if it stays cold we may have them here after the 16th!!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was thinking about joining;but I noticed 25mph winds from 3-6pm so I declined and fished rivers/lakes near my home.I didnt even spend a penny


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

summerschool said:


> But if it stays cold we may have them here after the 16th!!



That is true.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

summerschool said:


> I had heard it was not happening all day, but the wind had shifted around and was coming from the southeast. Ended up with a 34, and two 32's. That was fun, orest was out there also and Jamie took some pics that I am trying to attach, but it is not working right now.


Man, John, save some for me!!! LOL!!


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice Job Summerschool.


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff423/jhorvath43/photo.jpg
http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff423/jhorvath43/photo3.jpg
http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff423/jhorvath43/photo1.jpg


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Excellent job John.


----------



## Heavyheaver1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice very nice


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey congrats on the fish.. Im sure I'll see you and your BFF at SPSP soon.. LOL




summerschool said:


> http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff423/jhorvath43/photo.jpg
> http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff423/jhorvath43/photo3.jpg
> http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff423/jhorvath43/photo1.jpg


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

summerschool said:


> But if it stays cold we may have them here after the 16th!!


How do we get them if they're not here after the 16th? I was hoping to take a few for dinner.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

take a charter with capt. andy


----------



## ROY JR (Mar 30, 2011)

good job


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

If there not there after the 16th, have to get a kayak or boat or go to the ocean in May. It will really slow down here in May for everyone and then pick back up again in June, but like I said you need a kayak or a boat. You will be able to catch croaker and perch from SPSP in May. If they are still here during the sixteenth you are not allowed to take a "few". One per day and minimum length is 28 inches.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

around the 2nd or 3rd week in may depending on water temps the red worms hatch and the stripers gorge on them and its very difficult to hook one, not impossible but harder.


----------

